
GitHub Status Generator - aapeli
https://github-status-generator.com/
======
frou_dh
It doesn't sit right with me to register real domain names for throwaway
novelty stuff.

I miss the time when someone's single "homepage" domain would house the
collection of all their hacks, both serious and novelty.

~~~
petecooper
I don't know how GitHub legal would react to having their trademark in a
domain name, but I have a feeling this might not last long.

(Disclosure: I received _many_ c&d in my former life for this kind of thing
and I won't be doing it again.)

------
BerislavLopac
> GitHub's down and I can't really do work

One of the rationale for distributed versioning systems was precisely to
prevent things like this from happening. I find it a bit sad that we have
reverted to the old, centralised workflow, mainly due to GitHub's
omnipresence.

------
JanisL
The source code is here: [https://github.com/aapeliv/github-status-
generator.com](https://github.com/aapeliv/github-status-generator.com) but it
might be 404ing for you today, lol.

------
fredley
Excellent stuff. Impressively quick. One feature request: can each generated
status stack up for maximum effect?

Like this: [https://i.imgur.com/74zUHKy.png](https://i.imgur.com/74zUHKy.png)

~~~
aapeli
All done, I added multiple events. Let me know what you think.

